# Urgent Help Needed for PCC



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am not sure if i'll be able to get help from this forum, but i'll still give a shot.

I need to get PCC done from South Africa, since i stayed there for 2 years. The problem is i dont remember my flat no. My address with out flat no was

"SAN Marino, 22 Benmore road, Sandton, Gauteng, South Africa"

If anyone in this forum has access to above mentioned complex let me know, i'll provide top view of my flat and then probably you can let me know flat no.

Thanks in Advance
Anu


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I presume you mean Police Clearance Certificate?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

LegalMan said:


> I presume you mean Police Clearance Certificate?


yup PCC means Police Clearance Certificate.


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

Anu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am not sure if i'll be able to get help from this forum, but i'll still give a shot.
> 
> ...


Just use that as your address. Doubt that they really need the flat no.


----------

